# Chap stick [chapstick]/Lip balm



## Perrito

Buena noche,

     Estoy buscando la palabra que se utilice en español para "chapstick."  Es cómo una crema que se aplica a los labios si están agrietados.  ¡Muchas gracias por su ayuda!  
                                     -Perrito


----------



## marchie

En España decimos protector de labios o simplemente cacao (aunque esto último pueda sonar extraño  )


----------



## Perrito

Gracias Marchie, y en los otros países?


----------



## barbalib

Bálsamo labial

La Mantequilla de Cacao -como se le dice en Chile- es un tipo de bálsamo labial.

También se usa protector labial o de labios.



Saludos!

B.


----------



## Perrito

Thanks for the help!  
 Perrito


----------



## penguinbubble

Les pido ayuda con decir la palabra 'chapstick' en español. Me refiero al bálsamo que se usa para evitar grietas en los labios. Mil gracias.


----------



## douxamer

"cacao". but be careful, because "cacao" means also chocolate.


----------



## Sinhote

You can say "barra de cacao" ("cacao stick", more or less), if you want to be more explicit. In cases where the context is clear enough, naming it "cacao" is enough.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

En Perú, quienes desde Lima viajábamos a la sierra y no estábamos acostumbrados al clima seco y frio de esa zona (8,500 - 14,000 pies de altura) se nos secaba y agrietaba los labios, y es, o era, muy común usar una barrita de "mantequilla de cacao".


----------



## Milton Sand

We call it "manteca de cacao" (cacao butter).
Still, I think there must be a name that refers to its function/use.
¿"Protector de labios"?

En http://www.chapstick.com.co/ podemos leer "protector labial" 
¿muy técnico?

Con todo, acá también lo llamamos por la marca: "Chapstick", claro que, hablando rápido, decimos "chástig"


----------



## Johnny Rico

¿Cómo se dice ´chapstick` en español?


----------



## UPILUPI

balsamo labial, pero el termino chapstick tambien es conocido....


----------



## brayatan

chapstick es la marca, como dice upilupi, el producto es un bálsamo labial


----------



## UPILUPI

Con el chapstik pasa lo mismo que con muchas marcas que se han hecho famosas y pasan a determinar algo generico, como en este caso chapstik, ahora si quieres usar algo mas formal, sería "balsamo labial"


----------



## Kangy

Qué es exactamente ese "bálsamo labial"?
Es para los labios paspados?


----------



## UPILUPI

Es lo que te pones en los labios cuando tienes partidos


----------



## realsavagelike

"Protector" es la palabra que aprendi en Espana.


----------



## juviereject

Kangy said:


> Qué es exactamente ese "bálsamo labial"?
> Es para los labios paspados?


Cumple la misma función que la manteca de cacao.


----------



## essexboi86

Hi all!

What's a 'chap stick' or 'lip balm' in Spanish? 
Cheeeers


----------



## Jobani

hidratante labial


----------



## essexboi86

Thanks jobani! it seems there are no other takers on this one, so i'll take your word on hidratante labial. Cheers


----------



## Jobani

Maybe no one else is suggesting because there is another thread on this same topic which suggests

balsamo labial
protector labial and
manteca para los labios

but I still prefer mine.


----------



## Spanglish007

i am spanish and the common thing to say in spain is "cacao", but of course, it depends on what kind of spanish do you mean: from spain, south america, etc.


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela decimos "manteca de cacao" para los labios, protector labial o para los labios.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Isn't Chap-Stick a brand? I've heard people calling it "chápstic", just like that.

Regards.


----------



## essexboi86

Basically I've gone into a pharmacy in Spain before and needed a chap stick/lip balm because I had cracked lips and they were dry. I didn't know the word so i described what it was that i wanted. The person in the pharmacy ended up giving me some kind of sun-screen protector which tasted disgusting and it wasn't even sunny! The lip balm you can buy here in the UK comes in all different flavours, menthol, cherry, strawberry etc.


----------



## liliput

Estoy de acuerdo con Spanglish. Mi amiga española dice "cacao".


----------



## Spanglish007

"cacao" es la abreviatura de "manteca de cacao", que es en español el equivalente a 'lip balm'. 'balm protector' o 'protector labial', is, as essexboy86 says, a sun-screen protector for lips.
but then again, in south america it is be different; i know because i am currently living there, and people here say "manteca the cacao"


----------



## Marimen

Hey, I've been using CHAP STICK since more than 15 years and now I'm having trouble to find it in the Spanish pharmacies. 

My suggestion is that you either ask for "CACAO" / "protector labial" / or directly ask for LIPOSAN, which is a make, however they will understand and give you, if not the same, a similar product. However, from my experience I warn you that Spanish lip balms are not as "tasty" as CHAP STICK. They usually taste like coconut or -worse- like medicine.


----------



## fsabroso

essexboi86 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> What's a 'chap stick' or 'lip balm' in Spanish?
> Cheeeers


Hola:

"chap stick" es un nombre comercial, _ChapStick_® y como con muchos otros productos la gente acostumbra a llamarlos por el nombre comercial que más se escucha.


----------



## Blackball

En España, o por lo menos así lo llamo yo, se puede usar, o bien: barra de cacao (que es como yo la llamo o "cacao"para abreviar), protector labial. De todas formas pienso que la forma barra de cacao está bastante extendida o así lo veo yo. De hecho cuando voy a comprarla, pido una barra de cacao. Pero si, tened cuidado ya que cacao también hace referencia al chocolate, de todas formas según el contexto y situación se entiende perfectamente a lo que te refieres.

Saludos!!


----------



## englishlover??

manteca de cacao


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Acá en Colombia pides "manteca de cacao" —que realmente proviene del cacao—. Entonces te dan una pastilla de color amarillo claro de 3 x 1,5 centímetros envuelta en celofán. Si quieres aquel producto que viene en forma de barra cilíndrica aromatizada escondida en un tubito plásico con etiqueta comercial, pides un Chapstick.


----------



## Xiroi

essexboi86 said:


> Basically I've gone into a pharmacy in Spain before and needed a chap stick/lip balm because I had cracked lips and they were dry. I didn't know the word so i described what it was that i wanted. The person in the pharmacy ended up giving me some kind of sun-screen protector which tasted disgusting and it wasn't even sunny! The lip balm you can buy here in the UK comes in all different flavours, menthol, cherry, strawberry etc.


We hve that in Spain, and it's bálsamo labial or simply vaselina perfumada (this is my favourite and as you can see it has different flavours, even more than in this pic), you don't even have to go to the pharmacy to buy it, it can be found in cosmetics section of stores. I have no idea what you got in that pharmacy.



liliput said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Spanglish. Mi amiga española dice "cacao".


El problema es que no todos los protectores o bálsamos labiales son a base de manteca de cacao, ya que este producto tiende a ponerse rancio con bastante rapidez y la alternativa de usar muchos conservantes no es muy apetecible. Por eso muchos protectores labiales están hechos con otros componentes. Cacao sin más es una manera un poco antigua de refererise a unos produtos más evolucionados. Por supuesto sigue pudiendo comprarse barritas de manteca de cacao, pero hay más variedad.


----------



## Meiko_tulipan

Hola! Si decís que "chapstick" es una marca, en España la marca más conocida es "liposan", y en general lo llamamos cacao. Hay otra cosa que se llama bálsamo labial o vaselina, pero ésta viene en un tarrito en lugar de en una barra.


----------



## Louen

Don't know about south america or other parts of the world, but in Spain at least (I'm spanish) we use two words, depending on what kind of "chapstick" you're talking about:

- If it's that little white-yellowish bar that people use when they go skiing for example (or whenever their lips are cracked), we use:

+CACAO (same word as the translation for cocoa).

- If it's those little boxes with some kind of substance similar to the previous one, but smelling of.. flowers, strawberry, other good smelling things, we use:

+VASELINA (which is also used for other kinds of lubricants).


----------



## BRUJITA SARA

Hi ,

I was listening to a song , and I couldn´t understand the following sentence (because this word doesn´t appear on the dictionary) :

the taste of her cherry chapstick.

Thank you very much ;

SARA


----------



## galesa

Chapstick es un balsamo labial/cacao


----------



## BRUJITA SARA

galesa said:


> Chapstick es un balsamo labial/cacao


 
*Lots of thanks Galesa *


----------



## aztlaniano

Es una marca. Cuando la piel está seca, se dice que "it's chapped". Stick = barra.
En este caso viene con sabor a cerezas, posiblemente para dar gusto a la pareja.


----------



## BRUJITA SARA

Esa explicación si que merece la pena 

Muchisimas gracias aztlaniano !

Así se aprende más y no se olvida ...


----------



## dropdeadzero

Bueno, soy estadounidense pero cuando vivi en Mexico mis amigos decian "Labello" que tambien es una marca como "Chap Stick" y se entendia sin problema que lo que querian comprar era algo como Chapstick.


----------



## Ciprianus

En los labios se pone manteca de cacao, es la grasa con la que también se hace el "chocolate" blanco, y tiene 0% del cacao con que se hace el chocolate.


----------

